# 14 HAND GELDING STOLEN - BRISTOL



## Sugarplum Furry (28 December 2006)

Stolen on 17th December Stapleton area of Bristol.

Description.
2 ½ year old 14hh Gelding
Colour: Light bay/dark chestnut.
Black mane &amp; tail
3 white feet. Offside front foot black.
Large white blaze.
Father was a shire, heavy joints &amp; feathered feet.
Photo is being sent by post &amp; will be online as soon as I have it.

An RSPCA van &amp; two men were spotted in the field by staff at nearby hospital. The RSPCA deny being in the area? Hoofs were heard at around 01.00 AM on the Sunday night.

Phone Sian Rhiannon 01175920349


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (28 December 2006)

http://www.network54.com/Forum/501467/th...area+of+Bristol


Photo of stolen gelding.


----------

